# Who wants to see my Johnsen?



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

I picked this up this weekend. 14' 7''. 25hp short shaft mariner with electric start. Transom seems solid. Plans are to flip it over and fix a couple of places on the bottom,then give the outside a color change. I'll then use it as is to help figure out the future interior layout. Thinking of a larger front deck recessed down from the gunnels 3-4'' to keepfly line from blowing over the sides. Lose the two side storage boxes and add a rear deck.


----------



## jimbarn1961 (Aug 2, 2009)

I know where this is going to go with a title like that ;D, but i'm not gonna be the one to start down that road. Congratulations on new rig looks like a great platform to start from. Keep us updated and of course all boat porn greatly appreciated


----------



## jorgie (Jul 5, 2007)

I saw a boat similar to that one for sale in my area. What brand is the boat you have?


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

Johnsen 
Made in Groveland, FL


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Here we go again... 

Another microskipper getting ready to spend some time playing with his Johnsen.
I'm looking forward to watching all your hard work.
As cold as it is, watch for shrinkage!

                           [smiley=1-whoops1.gif]


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> Here we go again...
> 
> Another microskipper getting ready to spend some time playing with his Johnsen.
> I'm looking forward to watching all your hard work.
> ...




yep, too cold to play with your johnsen and most definitely to cold to hang out with your wang out   ;D


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Too bad it's a short shaft and not a long shaft.


----------



## fishflyhunt (Apr 5, 2009)

With it being cold an all...get ready to bring out the pull strokes! 

:


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

The thing about a beat up old Johnsen,
it ain't much to look at, but give it a little TLC,
it'll grow on ya and get the job done.

[smiley=1-biggrin.gif]

Doesn't matter if it's a short shaft or long shaft.


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

> Doesn't matter if it's a short shaft or long shaft.


As long as I'm happy is all that matters. ;D


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice. 
I'm trying to sell mine.


----------



## MrMoser223 (Aug 25, 2009)

Aint the size of the boat that counts, its the motion of the ocean.


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

> Nice.
> I'm trying to sell mine.


There's an Italian word for that kind of behavior. ;D


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

> Nice.
> I'm trying to sell mine.


http://abcnews.go.com/Business/wireStory?id=9500506


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

;D ;D ;D


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Cal. What did you pay for that? If you dont mind telling me anyways.........


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

my outboard is a small Johnson, but it gets the job done. ;D

nice platform to start with!


----------



## james_bingham3 (Oct 22, 2009)

love all the dirty johnsen talk

Great boats


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> love all the dirty johnsen talk
> 
> Great boats



with a title like " who wants to see my johnsen?" what do you expect ?  ;D it doesnt take much to get us going   ;D


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> it doesn't take much to get us going


Sad but true... 

Kinda like the energizer bunny,
Or feeding ex-lax to an elephant that just ate a bushel of prunes....

We just keep going and going and going.... [smiley=happy.gif]


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Most of the guys on this forum don't even have Johnsons and they still get in and out at the ramp.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

Here is a pic of my johnsen I just bought all cleared out plan on doin alot with it. Clear hull... now everything is smoothed out


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

How is the hull strength with the boxes removed?
Mine is very thin the hull bottom. I'm going to have to layer the bottom with fiberglass to add strength.


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

with today's technologies, that can be done as an outpatient procedure. good luck!


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Out patient procedure!!! That sure sounds expensive.

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

With the boxes removed in my hull is pretty strong but I want to put a floor or deck with 3/4 ply wood in the bottom.


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

Stringers and floor sound like a good plan. Dont forget some chases to the bow for fuel and electrical. I've been thinking about a tiller center console like in the Native boats.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

Yep thats what I planned on doing stringers but not all the way to the back of the boat because in putting a rear deck. The floor is not goin all the way to back as the boat as well cause of the rear deck. Goin to work on the boat today putting a front deck on it will put some pics up for you of what we get done.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Glad to see someone working on the skiff!
I probably wouldn't have gotten around to it for a while. 
Make a new thread with all the pics. 




> Yep thats what I planned on doing stringers but not all the way to the back of the boat because in putting a rear deck. The floor is not goin all the way to back as the boat as well cause of the rear deck. Goin to work on the boat today putting a front deck on it will put some pics up for you of what we get done.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

Ya i I will just gotta get my pics to another website to post them on here.


----------

